# Alternative to foam pad in sump



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

So I have the eshopps R - 200 sump/refugium. It came with a foam pad between the refugium and the return pump. It's excellent at reducing micro bubbles but wit it there it will reduce the amount of pods returning to the DT. But without it the water tumbles over and creates bubbles which make their way to the DT. Apart from raising the water level in my return chamber of the sump does anybody have a suggestion to reduce bubbles but still allow pods to pass through.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

You could add another set of bulk heads so water has to travel up, over, down again to give micro bubbles time to pop...


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Those little buggers will find their way through,you could try foam with a more open cell if your worried or add another baffle as the other poster mentioned....I wouldnt worry about it though they get through the dense foam in my filter just fine.


----------

